# Discord server for people with anxiety and other disorders



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

Hello there! 
We'd like to invite you all to this new Discord server, which is a safe space for people with anxiety, depression, autism, and many other different kinds of disorders (or lack thereof). Just a nice place to make friends, talk and chill out.
It's very small at the moment, but will your help we could make of it a nice friendly place for you all <3

Anyway, you can join clicking the following image


Hope you have a good time!​


----------

